# XM Radio ID? Where



## gllong71 (Apr 27, 2011)

So where do I find my XM Radio ID?
I want to transfer my XM subscription to my Cruze.

Thanks

Greg

P.S. I did a search first and retreaved no answers.


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

got to xm band and go to channel 0ne and it will show your radio id


----------



## gllong71 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank You...


----------



## ScottNWDW (Apr 24, 2011)

Good luck with that. I spent 45 minutes trying to get them to transfer my account to the Cruze. Ended up canceling the account altogether and starting a new account with the new radio. I'll have to wait the 3 months in order to re-ad my iPhone and internet access. They wanted to charge me $12.95 for that instead of the $2.99 I was paying for that access. 

I also wrote SiriusXM a letter and explained it all again in the Customer Service survey they sent me after the call. Still waiting for a reply on either.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

xm is horrible.......i cancelled my non car set back in november, ill not get into why, but it was interesting to say the least. 


if i keep after the 3free, if they dont offer a non auto renew option i wont sign up.

once they get your money, it is very hard to get it back.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

ScottNWDW said:


> Good luck with that. I spent 45 minutes trying to get them to transfer my account to the Cruze. Ended up canceling the account altogether and starting a new account with the new radio.



The moment a rep at SiriusXM says they can't figure it out, thank them kindly, hang up, and get someone else. it's the only way to get them to do it right.

Their billing system is dumb and convoluted, but it's not impossible to get them to transfer the radio over. I persevered and got a rep to do it properly, and was able to keep my existing account. It took two calls though.

Just be polite but firm.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I bought my Cruze and when I got home I called XM and transferred my lifetime sub on my old roady Xm tuner to my car no problem! I would go to the XMradio.com and see what kind of deals you can find there. You sign up and give them your Radio Id and they will take care of the rest without talking to anyone. It is easier to do all this stuff on line. Most sales people on the phone have no clue!!!!!!


----------

